# Orange Flame Bubble Tip - Splits in 3?!?.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I've kept my share of Bubble Tip anemones in the past; all without issue. Hardy and attractive. I've had several split on me over this course...but only into 2 at any one time.

As my refugium lights turned on this evening; I found that one of my Bubble Tips decided it was time to split....into 3. This is the first time I've ever encountered this.

Enclosed is the 'Before' picture of what it looked like when I first introduced it into my refugium a while ago. Followed are "After" pictures.


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Is that the first time the colony split or has it done so before? It must happy in your fuge if it is growing so much!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

This is the first time that this particular anemone has split on me. There are varying theories of why they split. Happiness is one reason....NON ideal conditions are another. lol I choose to believe in the former.


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Hopefully it is happiness, post more pics if they change.

Is there a reason one of them was more elongated and swollen, instead of bulb like or does that just happen when it splits?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the answer you're looking for....but again there are different theories as to why some Bubble Tips have 'bubble tip' tentacles and others have elongated tentacles. The theory I tend to follow is regarding the flow of the water.

I'm uncertain as to your inquiry. In the full display pics there are actually 2 different and distinct anemones. Both are Bubble Tips. The one in the center has split a couple of times already (clones were given to friends). The lower left corner are the 3 new anemones from the recent split described. There are 2 side-by-side and one smaller one in the front.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

What is your secret of keeping these guys healthy and splitting all the time?

I've always wanted to keep anemones but everyone says they are hard to keep and an anemone death could wipe out your entire tank.

Also, why you are keeping them in your refugium instead of your DT? Does it mean you don't have room anymore in your DT? If so, would you be selling the ones that are splitting on you?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats my friend you must be doing something right


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

goldfish said:


> What is your secret of keeping these guys healthy and splitting all the time?
> 
> I've always wanted to keep anemones but everyone says they are hard to keep and an anemone death could wipe out your entire tank.
> 
> Also, why you are keeping them in your refugium instead of your DT? Does it mean you don't have room anymore in your DT? If so, would you be selling the ones that are splitting on you?


There's no 'secret' to these anemones splitting. I think it comes down to water conditions and DNA. There are so many theories as to what triggers them to split. They will split when they want to....or either the water conditions are poor/great - undetermined.

There are also people that purposely split/divide anemones as they would a coral for either commercial or experimental purposes. I've seen (Bubble Tips especially) them cut in half and even quarters in attempts to propagate them. Not to mention the blender theory for mushrooms and ricordeas - that's right; a blender. I've never had the stomach for that. It is possible and has been done. Don't forget that some anemones also split due to unfortunate accidents as well ( wandering into power head, filter, overflow, etc).

As for dying and wiping out your entire tank - it's possible. However; I tend to believe that, that scenario depends on many factors. The size of your display, the inhabitants, the filter design, skimmer, etc. Trust me when I say I've had my fair share of deaths and ugliness. Most if not all my inhabitants have fared well afterwards. Anemones have been nuked and died in my display, clams, snails, mandarin goby/dragonettes. All are supposed to cause severe damage to your system/bioload....not to mention the stench and mess.

In terms of hardiness; from my experience Bubble Tips are quite hardy compared to others (ie. Magificent/Ritteri, Sebae, Carpets). They also tend to sting and 'hurt' their surrounding inhabitants less.

As for keeping them in my refugium.....

A.) I don't have room in my main display.
B.) My refugium is actually a '2nd' display.
C.) I'm weak, and like these anemones and this was the only way I could keep them. lol

Regarding selling the split anemones: I have several people on my 'list'; I will check with them first. I would consider selling them after they heal properly. 



explor3r said:


> Congrats my friend you must be doing something right


....or something terribly wrong.....  It may be my 'dirty' high nutrient water. Your Darth Mauls are reproducing like crazy. I have about 25-30 heads from your initial 5  Your zoas and palys have great DNA lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've had my nem split like this for me not too long ago as well - made one nem that was about half the original size, one smaller one about 1/3 the original, and one small one about the size of a loonie.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome. You probably have a waiting list.....but let me know when and if you'd like to part with one of those yellow/lemon ones (if memory serves). Cheers.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Taipan said:


> Awesome. You probably have a waiting list.....but let me know when and if you'd like to part with one of those yellow/lemon ones (if memory serves). Cheers.


It was actually the rose in my display that exploded into three  The lemondrops I'm working on


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I thought that was the case. lol Put me on your 'list'. Thanks. Cheers.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

LoL save one of those lemons for me me too. 

+1 on the nem splitting into 3. I've had mine do it twice in my 20 gallon. One small piece however didn't end up surviving as it got sucked into the koralia. Got chopped up pretty good, and ended up pissing off everything in the tank for a good week or so.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Here we SPLIT again......*

I came home late last night. Checked on my display tank and then looked down to my refugium and found......

That my other flame bubble tip split.....into 3 as well. Can't make this stuff up.

Before anyone asks....the only thing I've done lately is perform an ancient fertility dance in front of my aquarium and refugium on the first day of Spring.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Taipan said:


> I came home late last night. Checked on my display tank and then looked down to my refugium and found......
> 
> That my other flame bubble tip split.....into 3 as well. Can't make this stuff up.
> 
> Before anyone asks....the only thing I've done lately is perform an ancient fertility dance in front of my aquarium and refugium on the first day of Spring.


Red you make me laugh - LMAO!


----------

